# iTunes File Management



## ChristopherPaul (Aug 7, 2008)

I am a novice with iTunes. I am learning the hard way the limitations of the program. 

For instance, I imported both the ESV and AV Listeners Bible and then moved the source files later. Well naturally the location needs remapped, but there seems to be no way to do this in mass, but one track at a time (unless I am missing something?).

I don't want gigabytes of audio files on my local drive so I thought I could default iTunes to map all files to my external hard drive. Before I go and do all this work, I thought I better run it by those who are more experienced with the program first. So will this work or will this create problems I am not aware of yet? This also entails running files straight from the external hard drive. I was told that this is not recommended with flash drives, but I am not sure if it is ok with External Hard Drives (which are basically massive flash drives).


----------



## Robbie Schmidtberger (Aug 7, 2008)

the only way that I know how to do it, en masse, is file>import and select a full folder. It works that way on a mac at least... not sure about a PC though.

However, I know nothing about your particular question


----------



## crhoades (Aug 7, 2008)

Check out Media Monkey
MediaMonkey » Free Media Jukebox, Music Manager, CD Ripper & Converter

I like it a million to one better than iTunes...plus it uses the word monkey.


----------



## the particular baptist (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello Chris

I keep all my media files on an external drive. The easiest and fastest way is to clean out itunes and start from scratch. Put all your media file folders in one big folder on the external. Point itunes to the new location then drag and drop the one folder into itunes. Never had a problem keeping my media on an external and it works fine with every player.

flavio


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Aug 11, 2008)

crhoades said:


> ...plus it uses the word monkey.



SOLD!

Thanks!


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Aug 11, 2008)

PactumServa72 said:


> Hello Chris
> 
> I keep all my media files on an external drive. The easiest and fastest way is to clean out itunes and start from scratch. Put all your media file folders in one big folder on the external. Point itunes to the new location then drag and drop the one folder into itunes. Never had a problem keeping my media on an external and it works fine with every player.
> 
> flavio



Thank you, this confirms what I was thinking may need to be done, i.e. start from scratch and map to an external hard drive. It gives me peace of mind before I start.


----------



## crhoades (Aug 11, 2008)

ChristopherPaul said:


> PactumServa72 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Chris
> ...



For what it's worth, I have an external 1TB drive hooked up and the Monkey likes it. Also, you may want to check out MyCast your digital media with Orb 2.0 remote pc access software. It is a free software that allows you to access your media collection from any computer. Basically turns your computer into a media server. I can access all of my music, pictures, movies, and even watch live television from any computer with an internet connection.


----------



## JM (Sep 9, 2008)

Anyone else using Media Monkey?


----------

